# where can i get the little balls



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

like the ones in up in smoke


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Shit was tight wasnt it!


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

from a fabric store. thats where i bought my old ones for my old 74 98 exactly what they used in the movie


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Dingle balls man uffin:


----------



## Wurms (Apr 2, 2006)

Wal Marks gots that shit! Back by the fabric section.. Cheap too!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 7 2006, 01:21 PM~6522484
> *Dingle balls man uffin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## chavezthagreat (Apr 27, 2006)

wal mart


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

If you get a bunch of these...they'll work! :biggrin: 

Women love them!










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 13X7FORLIFE (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 7 2006, 03:21 PM~6522484
> *Dingle balls man uffin:
> *


LIKE HE SAID.......... NOT TO BE CONFUSED WITH DINGLE BERRYS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Nov 15 2006, 06:20 PM~6576778
> *If you get a bunch of these...they'll work!  :biggrin:
> 
> Women love them!
> ...


Those trailer hitch balls are the gayest things ever.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 16 2006, 08:41 AM~6580243
> *Those trailer hitch balls are the gayest things ever.
> *


x2!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 16 2006, 10:41 AM~6580243
> *Those trailer hitch balls are the gayest things ever.
> *


x3


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 19 2006, 05:23 AM~6597916
> *x3
> *


x4


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonofspokes_@Nov 19 2006, 02:23 PM~6598862
> *x4
> *


x5


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i wish i could find a steel of those tailor hitch balls i'd drag them and shoot sparks from my ball as they bounce :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13X7FORLIFE_@Nov 16 2006, 10:38 AM~6580229
> *LIKE HE SAID.......... NOT TO BE CONFUSED WITH DINGLE BERRYS :0  :biggrin:
> *




well if your looking for those I'll get with my son and see if hes interested in sellin a couple dozen

"Dirty Dozen" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug27+Nov 16 2006, 06:37 PM~6583922-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



= 120


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tonofspokes_@Nov 19 2006, 12:23 PM~6598862
> *x4
> *


GOT TO HANCOCK FABRICS RIGHT ON CICERO ST ACROSS FROM FORD CITY MALL


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

I got black ones from hobby lobby :biggrin:


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

long picture of it unfinished

i went with the cheech and chong red with white fur in my old car


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 16 2006, 10:41 AM~6580243
> *Those trailer hitch balls are the gayest things ever.
> *


Nah, I gotta say dingle balls, but those are second.


----------

